# Indonesian Navy takes delivery of new LPD



## CougarKing (18 Jul 2009)

A belated update:



> The delivery of the 1st of 2 LPD build by PT PAL for TNI AL:
> 
> http://www.baird-online.com/index.php?opti...id=73&Itemid=65
> 
> ...


----------

